# firefox web developer -> quelltext anzeigen



## das_element (29. August 2005)

hi
ich hab mir für den firefox das "web developer" plugin runtergeladen.
ich hab in einem buch gesehen dass man den quelltext anzeigen und DIREKT ändern kann, als wäre es der editor?!
bei funktioniert das irgendwie nicht bzw. ich kann den button dafür ned finden...
kann mir da jemand helfen?

mfg
stefan


----------



## Moan (29. August 2005)

Heho, 

also dass man den Quelltext ändern könnte wär mir neu....allerdings kann man die css-Datei ändern unter CSS->Edit CSS

Falls es jemand besser weiß....mich würd´s auch interessieren

Greetz

Moan


----------



## das_element (1. September 2005)

weiß hier keiner rat?


----------

